# Rien de tel pour se lancer qu'un Hackintosh à moins de 400!



## itOtO (29 Février 2012)

Tout est dans le titre 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9r9nZabrVA

Voilà une petite vidéo d'un configuration de Hackintosh de niveau a peu près équivalent au premier Mac Mini, et pour moins de 400&#8364;.
Si vous cherchez des conseils pour l'installation je vous renvois vers mon tuto dans ce forum.

N'hésitez pas si vous avez des questions sur cette config: choix des composants, variantes possibles, compatibilité etc...

Et pour ceux qui veulent des configs plus puissantes je vous renvois vers ce post de pepes003:
http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/les-config-hackintosh-du-moment-janvier-2011-a-577092.html


----------



## Keikoku (29 Février 2012)

Carrément super pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de payer cher, et qui ont pas besoin d'une bête de course 

bravo!


----------



## icerose (29 Février 2012)

pourquoi ne pas profiter de ce poste pour creer un un lieu avec des config et les problemes connu 
genre les kexts 
et meme donner les liens ou site pour trouver la soluce 
avec la l'utilisation donc le pourquoi cette config 





donc je me lance 


mon choix 
proc : I5 2500k 
cm: ga z68xp  ud5 (bios 4)
ram : 8giga 2x4 en kingston
lecteur : sata dvd 
dd: 2x60 giga en ssd lion et w7
dd stock : 1000+500 marque samsung 
tour : antec 180 
refroidissement:waterbloc all in one antec kulher 620 (pour oc )

seul problème a été le son régler avec voodoo hda et prendre 0.2.61



merci a tout


----------



## itOtO (29 Février 2012)

icerose a dit:


> pourquoi ne pas profiter de ce poste pour creer un un lieu avec des config et les problemes connu
> genre les kexts
> et meme donner les liens ou site pour trouver la soluce
> avec la l'utilisation donc le pourquoi cette config




Why not, mais le risque c'est que ça deviennent un joyeux foutoir avec pleins de configs à la suite entrecoupées de questions techniques/SAV, donc niveau visibilité je ne garantie rien


----------



## The Real Deal (29 Février 2012)

icerose a dit:


> pourquoi ne pas profiter de ce poste pour creer un un lieu avec des config et les problemes connu
> genre les kexts
> et meme donner les liens ou site pour trouver la soluce
> avec la l'utilisation donc le pourquoi cette config



Pour éviter les redondances de l'interoueb ? Tu as pensé à changé ton avatar par celui d'un perrroquet ? :rateau:


----------



## icerose (29 Février 2012)

The Real Deal a dit:


> Pour éviter les redondances de l'interoueb ? Tu as pensé à changé ton avatar par celui d'un perrroquet ? :rateau:




toi tu as pas oublier de la ramener je constate 
et le pire ces que dans tout les fofo  ou je discute y a toujours un ga comme toi 
qui prefere le debat du oui, non, mais ,je suis mieux que tout 
 et pour répéter pour etre sur que tu le lise a quand un tuto sur le dsdt ?


----------



## Keikoku (1 Mars 2012)

icerose a dit:


> toi tu as pas oublier de la ramener je constate
> et le pire ces que dans tout les fofo  ou je discute y a toujours un ga comme toi
> qui prefere le debat du oui, non, mais ,je suis mieux que tout
> et pour répéter pour etre sur que tu le lise a quand un tuto sur le dsdt ?




Je me vois dans l'obligation de plussoyer... Ce qui est rigolo c'est que le monsieur ReaL Deal a dû recevoir un bon contrat : ça fait déjà deux jours que je ne vois que des postes du style te concernant.

Heureux, ou payé pour nous casser les couilles? 

Lâche nous la grappe, va sur un forum Naruto si t'as besoin de rager mon cher...

(ou dans le 15 - 18 de jeuxvideo.com... il y a pleins de gens comme toi ...)


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (1 Mars 2012)

Allez focus sur les hackintosh: pour se dire "j'ai réussi à détourner l'OS d'Apple sur le poste que je veux" c'est parfait, maintenant on retrouve des Mac Mini à 500 sur le refurb. Donc je ne dois pas être dans le coeur de cible du hackintosh, mais pour moi 100 valent le design et l'absence de complications.

Par contre pour se créer un monstre sous OS X, là je dis oui! Modulable, libre,...


----------



## Keikoku (1 Mars 2012)

MatthieuDuNet a dit:


> Allez focus sur les hackintosh: pour se dire "j'ai réussi à détourner l'OS d'Apple sur le poste que je veux" c'est parfait, maintenant on retrouve des Mac Mini à 500 sur le refurb. Donc je ne dois pas être dans le coeur de cible du hackintosh, mais pour moi 100 valent le design et l'absence de complications.
> 
> Par contre pour se créer un monstre sous OS X, là je dis oui! Modulable, libre,...



pas faux, mais y'en a pas toujours en refurb


----------



## icerose (1 Mars 2012)

sa depend de la raison 
commencer sur une hackintosh a se prix l'avantage ses la possibilité de l'upgrader 
a volonté a un coup minium 
sa evite de devoir changer la machine entiere


----------



## Keikoku (1 Mars 2012)

Tiens ça se défend aussi! Je n'avais pas vu les choses sous cet angle ^^

Après faut réfléchir à long terme sur les besoins d'un hack ou pas 

Mais bon, on peut se dire aussi qu'un hackintosh qu'on souhaite upgrade plus tard, on a peut-être meilleur temps de directement l'acheter upgradé :/

ça dépend de trop de facteurs en fait ^^


----------



## itOtO (1 Mars 2012)

MatthieuDuNet a dit:


> Allez focus sur les hackintosh: pour se dire "j'ai réussi à détourner l'OS d'Apple sur le poste que je veux" c'est parfait, maintenant on retrouve des Mac Mini à 500 sur le refurb. Donc je ne dois pas être dans le coeur de cible du hackintosh, mais pour moi 100 valent le design et l'absence de complications.
> 
> Par contre pour se créer un monstre sous OS X, là je dis oui! Modulable, libre,...



L'avantage c'est que tu économise déjà 150, que pour 80 de plus tu ajoute un SSD pour le système ce qui transformera ta machine (le Mac mini tu peux mettre un HDD en 2"5 et un SSD mais faut le démonter acheter la nappe SATA spécifique à 80-100 en import des USA), tu peux y mettre des HDD en 3"5 qui coûtent moins cher et sont plus performants, il est même possible d'y ajouter une carte graphique.

Enfin bref, beaucoup plus évolutif pour moins cher 
Après c'est sûr ça fait moins joli sur le bureau...

PS: et mêmes si ce n'est pas mon cas, certains sont réfractaires à l'abandon du lecteur optique par le Mini...


----------



## icerose (1 Mars 2012)

itoto merci tu as repondu plus vite que moi 
donc oui tout peux changer sans meme faire des modif dans l'os 
en choisissant les bons elements 






> PS: et mêmes si ce n'est pas mon cas, certains sont réfractaires à l'abandon du lecteur optique par le Mini...


par contre oui moi je veux le garder surtout que je stock pas mal en cd dvd


----------

